# Direction for having my designs put on bags, tshirts, etc.



## Laine (Dec 5, 2013)

New to forum and posting here is my best guess...

I have my own designs. I have tried my own heat transfer on tshirts and tote bags. I really need direction for where to go and have the process done for me but be able to resale on my etsy shop. 

I have tried several applications. Currently waiting for samples of product Cad-Prinz to see if that will apply to organic cotton bag.

Would prefer a direct print but cannot order large amounts of one design since I am just beginning.

Anyone out there to direct me or am I spinning my wheels?

Thank you...Laine


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

You can do 1 color plastisol prints from FM for $20 plus 15 cents each.


----------



## BandPrints (Feb 4, 2007)

How many colors are in the designs? If it is multiple than a POD DTG fulfillment service may work.


----------

